# My Doves



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Found a Mourning Dove while cleaning out the freezer. It was whole, with the skin on of course.

I cut out the backbone and rib bones, what we called "butterfly" before the internet. Then laid the flattened dove on a couple of 1/2" thick sweet potato slices. Slobbered some seasoned garlic butter on the bird and baked it, covered, in a 325° oven for 45 minutes.



It was a quick and tasty lunch.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that's a lot prettier than the way I do it with ranch shake n bake..... looks tasty!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> that's a lot prettier than the way I do it with ranch shake n bake..... looks tasty!!


Nothing wrong with doing it that way. :smile:

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*ECD n Capicola*

Eurasion-collared Dove on a bed of capicola:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh that looks good... dove is my most favorite meat. Too bad it takes so many to make a good meal. Been popping a few ECDs off the power pole when the neighbors aren't looking, almost got enough for a family meal.

Where's Mrs Goobs plate?

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Oh that looks good... dove is my most favorite meat. Too bad it takes so many to make a good meal. Been popping a few ECDs off the power pole when the neighbors aren't looking, almost got enough for a family meal.
> 
> Where's Mrs Goobs plate?
> 
> -DallanC


Haha. I have sniped a couple out of my barn so far. Sneaking up in the early am with my daughters crossman when the neighbors are still snoozing. There is 3 nests in there right now so I'm not making a bad living.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Oh that looks good... dove is my most favorite meat. Too bad it takes so many to make a good meal. Been popping a few ECDs off the power pole when the neighbors aren't looking, almost got enough for a family meal.
> 
> Where's Mrs Goobs plate?
> 
> -DallanC


This one is tasty, like it's been makin' a living on someone's bird feeder. 

During the winter there's up to 35 ECDs in my yard at one time. They're nesting now, not too many around. Maybe some day they will over-populate and be forced to spread out into the country.

Mrs Good won't eat dove unless it's double- wrapped with bacon, over-cooked and falling off the bones.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good! My dad lives in town with several acres. The doves eat the crap out of his grapes in his vinyard. I'm going to have to go down and try some already marinated in red wine

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An Eurasion-collared dove flew into the window and killed itself. Oh boy, lunch!


























ECD Dove wrapped in bacon baked in a bed of crabapple dressing.

Dressing Ingredients:
Stove Top dressing, 1/2 box
celery, diced
onion, diced
crabapple, diced
dove heart and gizzard, chopped
mushrooms, dried slices
garlic, minced
chicken broth
butter


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

wyogoob said:


> An Eurasion-collared dove flew into the window and killed itself. Oh boy, lunch!
> View attachment 154325
> 
> 
> ...


Way to save on ammo Goob!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Waiting for JohnnyCake to make some kind of reference to a "Nude" chick, an onion that looks like a boob and a gizzard that look like deer nuts.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Another one crashed n burned on my window......lunch.

Crabapple Ingredients Dressing:
Stove Top dressing, 1/2 box
celery, diced
onion, diced
crabapples, diced
dove heart and gizzard, chopped
wild mushrooms, dried slices
swan broth
butter 








They're twice as big as a morning dove.








Wish There were two doves.








Delicious!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The house next to us sat empty for about 2 years after the '08 crash and the family there lost it. There's a power pole just over the fence on their side the ECD's would always sit on. I shot a ton of those over the following 2 years with a pellet rifle... very good free eats.

Your window must be remarkably strong to take multiple hits. And you must share what kind of glass cleaner you use to make it so invisible to birds. You have dove decoys visible from outside? 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> The house next to us sat empty for about 2 years after the '08 crash and the family there lost it. There's a power pole just over the fence on their side the ECD's would always sit on. I shot a ton of those over the following 2 years with a pellet rifle... very good free eats.
> 
> Your window must be remarkably strong to take multiple hits. And you must share what kind of glass cleaner you use to make it so invisible to birds. You have dove decoys visible from outside?
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I use to shoot a few off the bird feeder at my old place. At my new place there's 20 to 30 here every day. Just tough to safely shoot them here, against city ordinance and my neighbor would probably turn me in.  

I don't know what the deal is with all the suicidal birds, maybe some kind of reflection on the window glass. It seems to happen same time of day, same 2 windows on the same side of the house. It's not just doves, other kinds of birds too.

They're really good to eat. I'm gonna get a pigeon trap and see if I can catch them. I modified a starling trap but they won't use it; pretty smart birds.


----------

